# Mossberg 535 scope mount



## rosencra38

Hi all,

Just picked up a Mossberg 535 full camo thumb hole stock with xxfull choke last weekend. I already have a camo tru-glo scope so I am looking to mount it on the shotgun. I've been scouring all over and can't seem to find any mounts for it. I find them for the 500 and 835 but not the 535. I looked at my local Dicks Sporting goods and they didn't have any. I did manage to find one on Mossbergs site but don't feel like paying $35 for that small piece of metal...


----------



## duckcommander101

http://www.opticsplanet.net/b-squar...k-91-12-ga-shotgun-saddle-mount-no-rings.html

Copy and Paste; looks like the one for the 835 also fits the 535.


----------



## Mad Jack

If I'm not miss taken it should take a weaver style mount ??
I would double check 1st. though.
This is what i just put on my Moss 835 Ultimag anyway.


----------



## rosencra38

duckcommander101 said:


> http://www.opticsplanet.net/b-squar...k-91-12-ga-shotgun-saddle-mount-no-rings.html
> 
> Copy and Paste; looks like the one for the 835 also fits the 535.


That's a saddle mount, I'm pretty sure that the saddle won't attach to the 535 but I'd have to look again. It comes tapped and drilled, ready for a base... The bases that Mossberg sells are picatinny type.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Correct me if I am wrong but I would believe it is the same as the 500 and not the 835... The 535 is a 500 with a 3.5 inch chamber.


----------



## Critter

I am almost positive the 500 and 835 take the same base. I think the Weaver one piece is a 417m or something along those lines. Any gunshop should be able to look it up and match one up for you.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Why do you want to put a scope on a Turkey gun?


----------

